# [FreeNAS] Is "make" a standalone program?



## Niatross (Feb 12, 2014)

I have an old FreeNAS system. This FreeNAS system runs a _stripped down_ version of FreeBSD 7.3 (e.g.: FreeeNAS developers removed make, portsnap, etc.).

My question is this: is the FreeBSD 7.3 base system compiler (/usr/bin/make) a standalone program that I could just copy over to my FreeNAS system or does it have dependencies?


----------



## ljboiler (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Is "make" a standalone program?*

make is not a compiler, cc and/or c++ are.  One easy why to tell if any program might be considered to be standalone is to use the file command on it: `file /usr/bin/make`. If that tells you that it is "statically linked for FreeBSD X.X" and it matches the version of FreeBSD that you want to move it to, then most likely it should work.  Be warned that some programs might have extra configuration and/or "data" files that go along with the executable needed to "make it work", and you would just have to know enough about the program to know what those are and move them as well.


----------



## fonz (Feb 12, 2014)

Please note:
FreeBSD 7.3 is seriously outdated and no longer supported. YMMV.
We officially do not support FreeNAS (or PC-BSD, or most other derivatives of FreeBSD) here.
Having said that, judging from the source code of a more recent FreeBSD version, I think make is probably stand-alone. Although you _will_ still need the shell it was configured (at compile time) to use, which is usually /bin/sh.


----------

